#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  House for sale San Sai / San pa pao

## MrMax

*For sale:*

 						Detached  						bungalow on 240 m2 land near Chiang Mai, Thailand
 						The bungalow is situated  						on the outskirts of a small Thai residential community  						where friendly and helpful people.
 						The bungalow has 3  						bedrooms, 2 en suite bathrooms 3 bathrooms in total.

						There is a spacious  						living room and kitchen with storage space
 						All rooms have air  						conditioning

						Next to the bungalow is a  						"wintergarden" and a carport on the other side a shelter  						for bikes / motorcycle (s).


A front terrace and small garden


 						 						Internet, Satellite TV ( movies / sport / music )   						en BVN (Dutch TV) is aanwezig
* 						 						 						Price 						 						is 						 						only 						 						975.000 Baht, 						 						we will 						 						help you to 						 						put 						 						the 						 						name 						 						and if 						 						desired, 						 						30 years 						 						lease 						 						of 						 						land 						 						(land 						 						lease)*


*Furnished for 6 persons incl. linen,towels etc. AND Freehold plus 30 years landlease And 1 year**Home owners all risks insurance van AXA , Price 1.195.000 Baht. 
*

 						Possibly  						all or part of the inventory for taking over after consultations.

----------


## erich23

couple of pictures would be good

----------


## Thetyim

MIGHT be this one

https://roomorama.com/rooms/10903?si...erties-wrapper

----------

